# Bar



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wanted to show off this bar I did for a local restaurant.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That's sharp. How long is it? I assume you had to make it in peices then assemble on site. WHat kind of finish on the top?


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Hot diggity do-da. I like it. :thumbsup: 
Do the glass block light up?

--Darrell


----------



## brewmebaby (Feb 20, 2007)

very sharp, top looks like glass- nice finish


----------



## yummy mummy (Feb 18, 2007)

VERY nice.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's really nice. Have any pictures of the tops? I'm with Dave I want details!


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks:thumbsup: 

The front it 12' long. I was built on site, but it would have been easier to build in my shop and assemble on site, but they wanted me to work around the existing bar that had the glass block already installed. So this was made to cover the existing bar. 

The top is made up of 2 3/4" sheets of plywood with the top sheet being Cabinet Grade Oak. The Chicago Bar rail and drink rail was added and then topped with Bar Topper Clear Epoxy. The front and sides were doen with Lacquer.


----------



## Adrian548 (Feb 24, 2007)

That's great. Beer up...


----------



## Pluma99 (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice workmanship. They are beautiful. Cheers !!


----------



## derryck (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep! its a lovely job. 

You mentioned lacquer and clear epoxy, but did you use a stain also? 

I'm not that familiar with northern timber but to get a rich dark luster like that we'd use a stain also.


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, the bar was stained first. Two coats of stain, but I can not recall the color without checking the customer file.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

That has to be one very happy customer. Nice job with the barcoat finish too. How did you handle the drying and set-up time for the barcoat finish? The stuff I use takes 72 hours before it can be used.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Digger I can't find out anything about the BAr Topper Clear Epoxy you referenced. I want to consider for the counter top I'm building for our breakfast bar. Where can I find it online a google didn't turn up anything. Except this thread which is nice but I need a source for it.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Digger I can't find out anything about the BAr Topper Clear Epoxy you referenced. I want to consider for the counter top I'm building for our breakfast bar. Where can I find it online a google didn't turn up anything. Except this thread which is nice but I need a source for it.


Not sure what Digger is using but I use the epoxy resin from Chery Tree. Here is a link
https://www.cherrytreetoys.com/ do a search on their site for *epoxy*. You can buy it in quantities from 1/2 pint to 4 gallons. Also run a search on their site for "*Eat-A-Bubble".* It is an easy way to remove bubbles that wil ruin the appearance of the finish.


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are a few links for Bar Top Epoxy.

http://liquidglasscoating.com/

http://www.shopmaninc.com/kk121.html

http://www.bartopepoxy.com


You can also check with your local PROFESSIONAL Paint store. Most either have it or can order it for you.

Good Luck! Take your time and MIX WELL!!! I use a squirrel mixer for this.


----------



## Lee (Dec 22, 2006)

Digger,

Nice work. Thanks for the finish links.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep thanks. I'm ready to try something to replace the polyurethane delimma I am in.


----------

